# New Ghost in the Shell movie



## spaceybrains (Mar 30, 2017)

I've heard it was really good and I'm a big fan of animated movie, but I'm also reluctant because of the casting. Has anyone seen it and tell me their opinion?


----------



## Sagt (Mar 30, 2017)

I plan on seeing it tomorrow.

I don't mean to sound like a downer, but I'm not expecting it to be particularly great or anything. I've read some reviews on the movie and the general consensus seems to be that the visuals are nice, but the movie itself is dull. I assume this means that it's probably not as good as the animated one.


----------



## spaceybrains (Mar 30, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I plan on seeing it tomorrow.
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a downer, but I'm not expecting it to be particularly great or anything. I've read some reviews on the movie and the general consensus seems to be that the visuals are nice, but the movie itself is dull. I assume this means that it's probably not as good as the animated one.


Yeeeaahhh thats what I figured. A friend of mine is considerably upset about the movie since the manga is what introduced her to anime.


----------



## Zenoth (Mar 30, 2017)

I hope they do it justice. The manga and the animated film(s) are amazing.  I do have some trepidation about the casting though.


----------



## spaceybrains (Mar 30, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> I hope they do it justice. The manga and the animated film(s) are amazing.  I do have some trepidation about the casting though.


Interesting enough, people in Japan don't seem to care as much about the casting than Americans do.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Mar 30, 2017)

spaceybrains said:


> Interesting enough, people in Japan don't seem to care as much about the casting than Americans do.


It's always like that. The same thing happened with that Matt Damon movie. Asians really don't care.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 31, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> It's always like that. The same thing happened with that Matt Damon movie. Asians really don't care.


It didn't really matter in The Great Wall since Matt Damon and the other white actors in that movie were all playing Europeans.


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

I plan to see it when I can, it sounds good


----------



## ArtVulpine (Apr 2, 2017)

It actually was a good movie. Although there are some differences between the animated movie and the recent one, the acting, visuals, and action are really good. Definitely worth a watch!


----------



## Eruge (Apr 2, 2017)

I went and saw it on Friday, and was expecting it to be awful.
To my surprise it was surprisingly good! Nowhere near as good as the original, but definitely a good watch!
Thinking of seeing it again in the coming week!


----------



## Sagt (Apr 4, 2017)

I ended up not seeing it on Friday due to complications, but I did watch it today. 

I agree with the others that the movie is much better than the reviews give it credit for. Although, it was probably one of the more forgettable movies, I still think it was alright and worth a watch.


----------



## Rant (Apr 4, 2017)

It really was whitewashed to hell and back.
Also kusanagi and the rest of section 9 were stripped of all emotion and personality. So fucking boring watching them interact with each other and the environment. The Major isn't even sarcastic, Batou doesn't do any surprising deep thoughts or quips. Nobody teases eachother or anything.

It's like the director gave an intern the first movie and a couple of episodes of the show and said "just write the plot points and anything cool" it just cherry-picked a few things from the whole series resulting in a mashup of the "best parts"



> The problem with this remake lies in a fundamental difference between what this Japanese anime does and what big budgeted Hollywood pictures need to do. Hundred million dollar Hollywood movies need to appeal to the mainstream and studios think they can do that by providing formulaic films that meet audience expectations and wrap everything up with a sense that everything will be okay. Anime such as "Ghost in the Shell," "Akira," "Gantz," "Elfen Lied" and "Wicked City" are more interested in being dark, enigmatic and questioning, and they do not want to end with an assurance that everything is back to normal and fine. So these Hollywood remakes of anime ("Death Note" will be out soon and the "Akira" remake is once again trying to become a reality) seem doomed to fail on a very fundamental level.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2017)

I loved reading the NYT review of it! But yikes, sounds like the worst sort of bombastic Hollywood tripe. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/30/movies/ghost-in-the-shell-review-scarlett-johansson.html


----------



## CCTakato (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll have to wait for the home video release because my local theater has already started reducing the times but I don't have much hope for this movie.  I'm disappointed they seem to have cut out all the philosophical themes and just made it into a typical action movie.  The philosophy has always been what I loved most about GITS and GITS is one of my top favorite anime.


----------

